# Northern Economy??



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> Something unique to the internet is that people say things they wouldn't say to someone in person, exposing their true colors.


You could look at it that way, but it seems to me that they're always showing their true colors. If they're friendly and sensitive to the moods of strangers that they meet in person, that doesn't mean they won't be happier when the strangers are gone. Their true colors include being friendly and sensitive to the moods of strangers they meet even when they would be happier when the strangers are gone. It's recognition that they're in greater danger from a thin-skinned stranger when he's present.

Likewise, if they're more open about their feelings toward strangers and less sensitive to their moods when they're anonymous, that doesn't mean they are showing their true colors to a greater extent when they are anonymous. They're just less concerned about the potential consequences of irritating a skin that isn't present. It's up to the skin wearer to realize that anonymity might produce a less civil but less guarded response. Some people would appreciate that the guards we erect in public are not required online. Others will get bent out of shape and pout about feeling unwelcome. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> Apology accepted in the spirit it was offered. :lol:
> 
> The reality is this. Most of the young people that are raised here can't wait to leave and the ones who don't often feel like they're stuck here. But most of those who leave eventually come back here or to someplace similar, because once they've spent enough time where they can make more money and have the things to do that they longed for when they were younger, they recognize that a bad day away from big cities is still better than a good day near them. And eventually, even the ones who were "stuck" here recognize that.
> 
> Most locals over the age of 25 understand why the tourists want to be here and why they want to bring their kids here, but we still enjoy being left alone to spend our days with fewer people around. When somebody retires and has the good sense to sell their downstate home and live in their cabin year round, nobody blames them for that. The more the merrier when it comes to people who "get it".


Well said......I will try to explain the up north local veiwpoint a little better regarding tourist.

Everyone recognizes and appreciates the economic impact of tourist and cottage owners and it not that the people are not welcome...The tourist season is kind of like a job, you have to do it and sometimes you enjoy it even, But your glad when its over.

Generally the locals and tourist are sort of living in two separate dimensions, Most locals have little to no contact with the tourist for a veriety of reasons and yes it can get annoying at times......consider this Roscommon COUNTY has 24,000 full time residents total, in the tourist season (good economy) it can jump overnight to 100,000 or more overnight........How would you feel if your home town had 4+ times as many people, cars etc tommorow morning, and every time in the future when the weather is nice or you want to be out doing something.

We make plenty of sacrifices to live in a tourist area and to accomodate those tourist......The economic boost that tourism provide is earned in one way or another by every single resident, Its not like we are getting a free ride.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very well put swampbuck. 
I apologize if my comments offended and gave the wrong impression. As mentioned, they were meant in good humor.

Michigan's economy sucks and it is sad that its causing Michiganders to stay home and not be able enjoy our great state. I am looking forward to things getting better and seeing more people visit N MI...


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Generally the locals and tourist are sort of living in two separate dimensions, Most locals have little to no contact with the tourist for a veriety of reasons and yes it can get annoying at times.


That's a good point. Most locals that a tourist meets up here (and identifies as locals) are behind the counter of some business or the wheel of some business vehicle, but most locals aren't behind the counter of some business or the wheel of some business vehicle. The tourists often can't tell if the other people around him are locals (with the exception of people in uniforms or obvious farmers or loggers).

On the other hand, most tourists that most locals encounter are in front of him in some store or on the road or close behind him on the road, often where the deer routinely cross, because that's where we know to go slow. We aren't even sure that all the extra people in front of us or close behind are tourists. We just know that there's a lot more people here and that many of them are in a big hurry and others are where fewer people usually are. We see a lot more people towing boats and ATVs and a lot more RVs and kids around. There's also more people running or bicycling along the roads. When most of the tourists go away, it suddenly becomes less crowded in the stores and on the roads and in the restaurants. It's as obvious and as welcome as when the kids go back to school.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I seem to meet the most locals when I wear my t-shirt that reads "Why do they call it tourist season if we can't shoot them?". It's started MANY good conversations. 

I have always loved Sunday summer nights up north when it starts to get quiet. Even though I was born and raised in Detroit....I am not a city person. Visiting New York was pure hell to me. I think you guys hit the nail on the head when you talked about the big city anonymity factor. If everyone in town knows who you are, you do have to be responsible for your behavior.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont have any problems with tourists. I go out of my way to help them out. I have no problem in steering them in the right direction. Ill give advice when on the rivers. It's the ones that think i need them or their money, or the ones that think were all on some kind of assistance that gets my feathers riled up. I take pride on being self reliant up here and i have earned everything i have without them.
As Pez sez have a great day!


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I love our place in the U.P. and cannot imagine not being able to spend time up there. The one thing I do notice is how you are treated by the locals in town. I can understand the attitude of the locals when people show up in the restrauants, grocery stores, harware store, ect in their polo shirts and kaki pants and think that they are so great becasue of their personal apperiance, but we go out of our way to blend in and be one of the locals becasue we would love to live in gods country like they can, but it is not in the cards for us right now. But how can I not get a bit upset when we are told better not go into that bar becasue it is a local hang out and they don't like out siders? Heck we spend time in the bar down the road from our cabin and have made many friends there, heck have the bartender offering to take us out on the quads and show us what he looks for when scouting for deer up there. My point is there is equal blame when it comes to the anomosity between the locals and the tourists. If more locals took the time to actually have conversations with us tourists they might strike up some long lasting friendships.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

autumnlovr said:


> "Why do they call it tourist season if we can't shoot them?".
> You can't? Oh great, another thing i have to practice catch and release on.:lol::lol::lol:
> Just kidding.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

UPHuntr said:


> But how can I not get a bit upset when we are told better not go into that bar becasue it is a local hang out and they don't like out siders?


If there's a bar like that around, most locals learn not to go there. It's a hangout bar for some sort of rough group. They might have to worry about undercover cops. Just because we're out in the sticks doesn't mean we don't have a criminal element. Read "Darker than Night: The True Story of a Brutal Double Homicide and an 18-Year Long Quest for Justice". It's about two deer hunters from downstate who chased some local tail in a bar in Mio and most likely ended up as food for hogs. It'll end your interest in visiting the wrong bar. 



> If more locals took the time to actually have conversations with us tourists they might strike up some long lasting friendships.


I can't speak for the UP, but in my area of the NELP, there doesn't seem to be animosity toward tourists. If I see a line of 40 snowmobiles in front of me at the local gas station, I smile because the local store owner is having a good day during the slow season and I come back later. I don't hunt the public land around here, but I sometimes stop by the campsites that are near the roads to chat with the hunters about what they're seeing and to congratulate them if they got one.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I was curious and checked out Wiki. This is what it says about the economy in "Northern Michigan". I guess when it comes to the military presence, the Coast Guard disappears.



> Economy
> See also: Michigan: Economy
> The economy of Northern Michigan is limited by its lower population, few industries and reduced agriculture compared to lower Michigan. Seasonal and tourism related employment is significant. Unemployment rates are generally high. (In June 2007, seven of the ten highest unemployment rates occurred in counties in the Northern Michigan area.[23]
> The northeast corner has an industrial base. In particular, Alpena is home to the LaFarge Company's holdings in the world's largest cement plant and is home to Besser Block Co. (the inventor of concrete block and maker of concrete block making machine), and has a drywall board manufacturing facility owned by Abitibe; and Rogers City is the locale of the world's largest limestone quarry, which is also used in steel making all along the Great Lakes.
> ...


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> I was curious and checked out Wiki. This is what it says about the economy in "Northern Michigan". I guess when it comes to the military presence, the Coast Guard disappears.


 Weve fit in pretty well throughout the years. you could say we have been a ficture in local societies and just gone about our business quietly.But try to take a station or floating unit away?...hold on to your hats man!!:lol: Check out the history of the old icebreaker Mac-for a good portion of its service,politicians lobbied to move it to "their" town or state. The little bitty town of cheybogan fought hard and won every time someone tried to remove its beloved ship because they knew without it ,things were gonna be tough economically.We do make a difference.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> I guess when it comes to the military presence, the Coast Guard disappears.


That does seem like a glaring oversight. Unfortunately the CG, like the Border Patrol, is often slighted. Their presence is bigger than I thought it was.



> Coast Guard Sector Sault Sainte Marie is responsible for all Coast Guard missions on Lake Superior and Northern Lakes Michigan and Huron including surrounding navigable waterways, Search and Rescue, Law Enforcement, Aids to Navigation, Marine Safety, and Homeland Security. Located on the St. Mary's River in Sault Sainte Marie, Michigan, the Sector is the operational and administrative commander of 15 subordinate field units, which include 8 Multi-Mission Small Boat Stations, 1 Marine Safety Unit, 1 Loran Station, 2 Aids to Navigation Team, and 4 Coast Guard Cutters.
> 
> Sector Sault Sainte Maries missions are accomplished by a dedicated workforce of 248 Active Duty, 70 Reserve, and 26 civilian personnel. The Sector's vessel inventory includes: 2 47' Motor Lifeboats; Medium; 10 25' Response Boat - Small; 1 49' BUSL; 3 21'/23' TANBs; and 12 NSBs; plus 1 airboat.
> 
> ...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

doogie mac said:


> Weve fit in pretty well throughout the years. you could say we have been a ficture in local societies and just gone about our business quietly.But try to take a station or floating unit away?...hold on to your hats man!!:lol: Check out the history of the old icebreaker Mac-for a good portion of its service,politicians lobbied to move it to "their" town or state. The little bitty town of cheybogan fought hard and won every time someone tried to remove its beloved ship because they knew without it ,things were gonna be tough economically.We do make a difference.


Yes we do. I was recently acting as a go between to see if the Martime Academy or the City of TVC was interested in acquiring the old icebreaker CGC Mohawk (WPG-78). It needs a new home. It's currently a museum piece in Key West. It's the last of the WWII North Atlantic cutters. IMO that would be a good tourist thing for TVC or a trainer for the Maritime Academy. The Maritime Academy likely couldn't do it. Not sure where the city is standing. The engines still turn over.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> Yes we do. I was recently acting as a go between to see if the Martime Academy or the City of TVC was interested in acquiring the old icebreaker CGC Mohawk (WPG-78). It needs a new home. It's currently a museum piece in Key West. It's the last of the WWII North Atlantic cutters. IMO that would be a good tourist thing for TVC or a trainer for the Maritime Academy. The Maritime Academy likely couldn't do it. Not sure where the city is standing. The engines still turn over.


 Wow! Thatd be great for T.C.! I know the Mackinaw museum relies heavily on a strong volunteer base. Good luck!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

That would be very cool to see in TC


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

autumnlovr said:


> "Why do they call it tourist season if we can't shoot them?".
> You can't? Oh great, another thing i have to practice catch and release on.:lol::lol::lol:
> Just kidding.


Consider also the HUGE amount of baiting going on!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

UPHuntr said:


> I love our place in the U.P. and cannot imagine not being able to spend time up there. The one thing I do notice is how you are treated by the locals in town. I can understand the attitude of the locals when people show up in the restrauants, grocery stores, harware store, ect in their polo shirts and kaki pants and think that they are so great becasue of their personal apperiance, but we go out of our way to blend in and be one of the locals becasue we would love to live in gods country like they can, but it is not in the cards for us right now. But how can I not get a bit upset when we are told better not go into that bar becasue it is a local hang out and they don't like out siders? Heck we spend time in the bar down the road from our cabin and have made many friends there, heck have the bartender offering to take us out on the quads and show us what he looks for when scouting for deer up there. My point is there is equal blame when it comes to the anomosity between the locals and the tourists. If more locals took the time to actually have conversations with us tourists they might strike up some long lasting friendships.


 
I think the locals are friendly around here......One thing that is noticeable with the cityfolk is that they seem kind of on edge, for instance if you speak to them in the bar or in the store they act real defensive or standoffish...like your going to ask them for something, or rob them, I guess they are not used to strangers being friendly. They dont wave back when you pass them on the street either. The locals generally dont like the tough guy act much either.....I think both sides are a product of their environment, and sometimes its better to not put the two together.




doogie mac said:


> Weve fit in pretty well throughout the years. you could say we have been a ficture in local societies and just gone about our business quietly.But try to take a station or floating unit away?...hold on to your hats man!!:lol: Check out the history of the old icebreaker Mac-for a good portion of its service,politicians lobbied to move it to "their" town or state. The little bitty town of cheybogan fought hard and won every time someone tried to remove its beloved ship because they knew without it ,things were gonna be tough economically.We do make a difference.


Even living well inland, The big orange chopper flying over is ALWAYS a beutiful sight. The Coast Gaurd is solid gold in Northern Mich. Its always nice to know that if all else fails when you are in the sticks....They will be there.

Thanks for your service doogie mac!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> I think the locals are friendly around here......One thing that is noticeable with the cityfolk is that they seem kind of on edge, for instance if you speak to them in the bar or in the store they act real defensive or standoffish...like your going to ask them for something, or rob them, I guess they are not used to strangers being friendly. They dont wave back when you pass them on the street either. The locals generally dont like the tough guy act much either.....I think both sides are a product of their environment, and sometimes its better to not put the two together.


I have noticed the same thing. Its like they dont know how to react to a stranger simply saying HI in passing or sitting down at the bar table with them.. I enjoy meeting visitors. Last year we met a couple that ended up hanging out with us all weekend. We had a great time and I cant even remember their names (maybe too good of time:lol

And Thank You coast Guard for your services....

Psss our kids love it when you Buzz us on Torch


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The Coast Guard puts a lot of money into the local economies thru supplies and services purchased from local vendors. Then there are the folks stationed at these units that put their own money into the local economy.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

To better understand the impact on a local economy I heard about an experiment where an individual paid for items using dollar coins & then watched/tracked how those coins circulated in the community. 

The results were amazing.

The take away from this experiment I get is that a single purchase in a community has a profound impact on the exhange of goods/services in that community.

Maybe a tourist and/or Chamber of Commerce ought to try this experiment to get an idea of how money circulates in a community?


----------

